# Luxated Patella Level 1



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi all, we had a disappointment this week when Keeper was diagnosed with luxating patella, level 1. This ends his show career and, of course, we are disappointed since we anticipated his championship this Summer. The best-laid plans as they say.

Looking at the situation with a few days worth of perspective, it could have been so much worse and have been a really serious problem and diagnosis.

Our breeders, who showed him, and who are friends, are scrupulous in health testing and looking at the background of the lines. The sire's breeders also are very stringent in health testing, but it happens and it did.

My question is related to anyone having had this experience with a dog. Keeper is 18 months old and we'd like to think the Level 1 will not progress at this time or later. Has anyone had experience? All answers really welcome.

Thanks so much.

Shirley H.


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

Our Pixie (2 years old April 6) was just diagnosed with luxating patellas, a bit worse on the right side. The vet did not specify a level. She said that if the dog is not in pain, then it is best not to operate as that can set up other problems and does not necessarily fix the condition. Pixie does that little hop, skip when she trots at a certain pace, but it does not seem to cause discomfort and she still runs around after balls, etc. Vet said to monitor activity and not let her overdo it, which is easy as Pixie is fairly low energy anyway. Her career in agility is officially nipped in the bud, ha, ha! (She would probably take a rest partway through if we tried to get her to do agility  ) Also, don't let her get overweight as that puts more strain on the patellas (she would be a little porkie-pie if we let her eat as much as she would like).

We are just keeping an eye on it and not worrying about it if Pixie seems fine. We'll see how things go as she ages.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear that, Shirley! I know how much you were enjoying doing the show thing with him. It's got to be a disappointment... I think you're taking it very well. At least now you don't have to worry about those mud puddles any more on the way to the show!


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*Thanks*

To all of you, thanks for the thoughtful replies. We're hoping for the best for him.

Karen, thanks for the upbeat view of this. It's what we have to do. We'll get a knockout photo of him done, then a shorter cut and he'll be neutered.

He's pretty consistently doing the 'hitch in his get-along' thing so of course he'd just be sent out of the ring by any judge with a brain.

Shirley


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm surprised to hear that he's so consistently hitchy with a grade 1... I was under the impression that grade one was pretty minor. Is that not the case?


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*Level 1*

Yes, Karen, Level 1 is the 'least' and I don't mean that he is doing this with every step or with pain, but doing it often enough in his walk that it would be very apparent in the show ring. We just wouldn't consider embarrassing a handler with this because any good judge would recognize it. This breeder is our friend and she's upset about it too.

Too bad for sure, but if it doesn't progress from Level 1, we will indeed be fortunate.

Shirley


----------



## tootle (Jun 19, 2007)

Shirley, 
I'm so sorry to hear about Keeper's patellas. I know that not only his parents, but several generations back, were tested and have normal patellas. Sometimes it just crops up in toy dogs :-( We had one little girl that developed Grade 1's. Of course, she was spayed and placed in a wonderful pet home. She is now 5 years old and has never had any problems with mobility or pain. In fact, she can jump on the kitchen table!!! I hope this good result continues for her as well as Keeper. He's adorable and has the best home ever. We'll miss seeing you in the show ring. Guess that means that you will need to add another puppy to your family so that you can still play dog show:biggrin1:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about both pups, I know it must be a big disapointment to get that kind of news along with the worry. Hope their condition does not change as they age.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*Again, thanks*

All of you are a comfort and, E.Ann, coming from you perhaps especially.
We still have a beautiful dog and hopefully this will never develop beyond what it currently is. But, yes, it hurts to give up showing him.

Kisses to Keeper's Daddy.

Shirley H.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Shirley, I'm so sorry to hear this and I know you're disappointed. Hopefully, Keeper will get along well and live a pain-free life. And you're right - you've still got a beautiful dog!


----------

